# Theatre Listings



## Grog12 (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyone know of a good online resource where I can find a list of all the theatres in a particular state?


----------



## Logos (Dec 24, 2007)

What state did you have in mind. Well looked after, in disrepair, depressed or simply worn down.

Sorry but it's Christmas and I'm tired.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 30, 2007)

You might be able to get a list out of USITT members.


----------



## avkid (Dec 30, 2007)

If they showed films in 20th century this is your best bet:
http://cinematreasures.org/


----------



## Grog12 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking in Colorado primarily...the southwest in general...and west of the mississipi for sure


----------



## Grog12 (Jan 3, 2008)

OOOh found one!


----------

